# Can I compost jelly?



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

I just received 30-40 pint jars, but to use them, I need to first empty them of their grape jelly from the 70's and 80's. Is there a problem with dumping that much sugar into my garden and compost pile?


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

I was always under the impression that you could not compost things that were cooked.....and Jelly is cooked. 

I don't see a problem with that much sugar - it's SO soluble in water that it would mostly run off with the first rain - if your compost drains well.....

I'ts the cooked thing that I would worry about.....But if it's jelly and doesn't have the little pieces of fruit in it (I always confuse jelly and jam) then it all may just run off with the rain.....

Anyone else?????


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Treat it as a 'green' and mix plenty of 'browns' with it. Sawdust would be good because it would absorb a lot of the liquid and retain it till composted.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The sugar in the jelly would be a great source of food for a number of helpful bacteria in the compost pile. In your case, you are dealing with 4 or 5 gallons. If you have a big pile of dry tree leaves right now, it would be a good activator. For distribution, you might wish to cut it 50/50 with water so that it will be quickly spread throughout the material. 

Raw or cooked is not an issue for composting. In fact, I can think of many things which I would prefer being cooked prior to composting.

Martin


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We put every food scrap in the compost. Yeah, I know, lots of you don't put meat products in your compost. We do. I figure in the forest, the animals die and rot away along with the leaves and animal poo, and the meat scraps will, too. So, jelly would be no problem.


----------



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

I will mix it in with my fall leaves now, and feel good about it. It's sure nice to be able to get this advice; on my own, I would have felt unsure of what to do. Thanks.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I compost the 'leftovers' from butchering the poultry as well. Feathers and offal are hi nitrogen additions to the pile.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Around here, if it's organic, it gets composted, no matter what the compost cook books say. I agree that the sugar in the jelly is great for the microherd -- in my experience, it really get things cookin'!

Pony!


----------

